# Corel an Grundlinie ausrichten



## regurge (28. Juni 2010)

in Corel gibts ja eine Funktion unter Text --> an  Grundlinie ausrichten .. wie nutze ich diesen Befehl, denn wenn ich auf den Befehl bei markiertem text klicke passiert nichst .. in Indesign wird ja der Text dann ausgerichtet .. hier passiert nichts ... habe versucht Hilfslinien aufzubauen bzw. mit der Rasterfunktion


----------



## regurge (6. Juli 2010)

seltsam, dass das hier der einzigste Beitrag ist der in Google zu diesem Thema angezeigt wird .. auch in der Corelhilfe ist zu diesem Menüpunkt nix zu finden 

Wer so eine "Indesign" Funktion trotzdem benötigt kann sich zwischenzeitlich mit den Dynamischen Hilfslinien helfen, indem er den Textblock markiert und dann zu dem Textblock fährt wo es ausgerichtet werden soll, dann popp eine Hilfslinie auf an der man den Text ausrichten kann.

Trotzdem --> weis jemand wie die Funtkion an Grundlinie (Kürzel: Alt+F12 funktioniert?) --> wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollte der Text am Grundlinienraster wie in Indesign ausgerichtet werden, was natürlich ein Hit wäre


----------

